# Minadex - anyone used this?



## KamKol

My 17 month old is a terror with food. He hates it and has no interest in eating whatsoever. He avoids food by all means. I've tried listening to other people and waiting until he gets hungry enough to eat willingly, but even then he only has a couple of mouthfulls just to get by. 

I have been recommended Minadex to increase his appetite. I have researched online and it says that you can give these after the child has been unwell to _regain_ appetite. My son is not ill, he just doesn't have much of an appetite to begin with. 

Anyone used Minadex to increase to get their child to eat?


----------



## OmarsMum

I know how you feel hun, Omar is never hungry. I'm giving Omar something similar. He wasnt feeling well for 2 weeks & he was eating nothing & relying on milk only. I've been giving it to Omar for 10 days & for the past 3 days he started to ask for food. 

His paed advised us to use it for a short period only (20-30 days) until he starts to eat. xx


----------



## KamKol

OmarsMum said:


> I know how you feel hun, Omar is never hungry. I'm giving Omar something similar. He wasnt feeling well for 2 weeks & he was eating nothing & relying on milk only. I've been giving it to Omar for 10 days & for the past 3 days he started to ask for food.
> 
> His paed advised us to use it for a short period only (20-30 days) until he starts to eat. xx

I might try it just to see if he eats better with it...I heard that loss of appetite could be a result of lacking important vitamins so topping up might help him taste food better :shrug:

O/T - How's Omar? Is he feeling better now?


----------



## OmarsMum

Thanks for asking hun, he's much better now, he's not throwing up or coughing anymore. he started to eat 3 days back & started to sleep through. He's cheerful & we dont have anymore tantrums. he's been an angel for the past 3 days. 

I really hope it works for your LO, it's not easy when they dont eat or show any interest in food :hugs:


----------



## KamKol

OmarsMum said:


> Thanks for asking hun, he's much better now, he's not throwing up or coughing anymore. he started to eat 3 days back & started to sleep through. He's cheerful & we dont have anymore tantrums. he's been an angel for the past 3 days.
> 
> I really hope it works for your LO, it's not easy when they dont eat or show any interest in food :hugs:

So glad Omars better now, it must have been tough for him for the past week. 

And yeah, it's so hard when a child has no interest in food...it's not like I can force him to swallow! lol Lets hope these vitamin drops start some new eating habits :thumbup:


----------



## wishingonastar

I used to be given minadex a lot in the winter as a child as I tended to become run down...think it was due to seasonal affective disorder and it helped pick my spirits up. 

Have you tried leaving a small bowl of healthy snacks in his reach and vision as often toddlers go through a prolonged stage of not wanting to sit and eat but preferring to graze whilst they carry on exploring


----------

